# Cure in smoke sticks



## Lisi (Feb 22, 2022)

We made some 80 % beef and 20% pork snack sticks yesterday.    We forgot to add the cure package.   Just added seasoning....carrot fiber binder...Jalapeños... cheese.    We ground...mixed... and stuffed yesterday....then put in fridge overnight.   This morning we are cooking them in the oven....started with 1 hour drying time...no heat just oven door propped open.    Then set the oven to  170 degrees with door propped open for one hour.   Then closed the oven door and continued oven at 170 degrees until snack sticks reached internal temp of 157 degrees.    Will these be safe to eat if we didn't add cure?


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 22, 2022)

Use a timer. Start the timer when you put the stix in the oven. You want the internal temp of the stix to be above 140*F within 4 hours....just to be safe since you forgot to add the cure. The stix are thin and should heat quickly. What size casing did you use?

And next time-use the cure.......


----------



## Lisi (Feb 22, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Use a timer. Start the timer when you put the stix in the oven. You want the internal temp of the stix to be above 140*F within 4 hours....just to be safe since you forgot to add the cure. The stix are thin and should heat quickly. What size casing did you use?
> 
> And next time-use the cure.......


Size of sticks is 19mm.   They have been in the oven for about 3 hours at 175 degrees.    We have 4 probes in.   Internal temp is 149...140...158...153.    I just increased temp of oven to 200.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 22, 2022)

As indaswamp said if these were the small sticks you should be fine.


----------



## Lisi (Feb 22, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> As indaswamp said if these were the small sticks you should be fine.


These were 19mm.   Internal temp got to about 160 under 4 hours.    Just took them out of oven and into ice bath.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 22, 2022)

19mm is like 3/4 inch right? is that considered a small stick? I don't make these so I don't know


----------



## Lisi (Feb 22, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> 19mm is like 3/4 inch right? is that considered a small stick? I don't make these so I don't know


Yes....these are small sticks...maybe about 3/4 inch if that.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 22, 2022)

At that temp you pretty much cooked the meat sticks.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 22, 2022)

Lisi said:


> Size of sticks is 19mm.   They have been in the oven for about 3 hours at 175 degrees.    We have 4 probes in.   Internal temp is 149...140...158...153.    I just increased temp of oven to 200.


The sticks are safe to consume.....


----------

